# Problema con ILIFE v7 S Plus Robot  aspirador Inteligente



## pepei386 (Mar 28, 2021)

Tengo un robot chino marca ILIFE modelo V7  S Plus que nada mas encenderlo empieza a girar sobre si mismo, se para y da dos pitidos.
Lo he desmontado entero, le he limpiado todos los sensores y he desmontado todos los motores y no hay ninguno bloqueado.
Alguien puede saber que le ocurre ?
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2021)

Mira en el manual a ver que significan esos pitidos. Suelen ser un mensaje que indicará algo útil.


----------



## pepei386 (Mar 29, 2021)

Los dos pitidos según el manual es el cepillo lateral derecho.
Ya lo desmonte y lo limpie, aunque no estaba sucio al igual que los motores de las ruedas y el motor del cepillo.
Si arranco la maquina y bloqueo el cepillo, o una de las ruedas se bloquea igual y sigue dando dos pitidos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2021)

Entonces si el cepillo va será que lo que falla es el sensor del cepillo.
Puede ser un sensor tipo encoder que verifica si gira o puede que mida la corriente que pasa por el motor.

Tambien puede que sea lo contrario, que no para. ¿Te has fijado si para y arranca?


----------



## pepei386 (Mar 29, 2021)

El motor del cepillo lateral es el que se ve en la foto de color amarillo. No lleva encoder y va conectado directamente a la placa principal.
Lo desmonte, lleva una reductora y esta perfectamente limpia y engrasada. Cuando se arranca la maquina gira sin problema.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2021)

Si hay una escoba igual al otro lado yo intercambiaría los motores a ver si entonces da avería al otro lado o en este.


----------



## pepei386 (Mar 29, 2021)

Solo tiene una y no puedo intercambiarlo. No queria pedir un repuesto porque no tengo muy claro que el problema venga de ese motor.


----------



## Puerto72 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hola, yo también tengo un robot marca ILIFE modelo V7 , a mi no me gira el cepillo central, lo he desmontado entero y limpiado, pero sigue igual, funciona correctamente pero sigue sin girar el cepillo, por lo que las pelusas se quedan ahí y no cae nada al depósito. Alguien puede saber que le ocurre?
Gracias


----------



## pepei386 (Jul 15, 2021)

La maquina se desmonta bastante bien y con ella abierta puedes comprobar si el motor gira bien, puede estar bloqueado por suciedad.


----------



## Puerto72 (Jul 19, 2021)

Ok, lo abriré de nuevo a ver qué tal, aunque desmonté hasta donde se encuentra el motor y la pequeña correa que hace que gire, y lo limpié bien. Muchas gracias.


----------

